# My new beautiful bag by Patricia!



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

Patricia has done it again! Previously, I had ordered a gorgeous bag for my mother and I loved it so much I wanted Patricia to make one for me.
I fell in love with the postcard fabric she used to make someone else a bag so I ordered one from her.
She is so talented and adds so many fun details. I literally squealed like a teenage girl when I opened the package yesterday.
I wanted to share some pictures of the bag with my Oberon Red Paisley cover.
I took the pics with my iPhone so they aren't the best.

Notice the heart charm Patricia added to the zipper. She probably doesn't know this but I'm crazy for hearts!









With my Oberon cover:









The interior fabric took my breath away!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!

Patricia does nice work!  I love the fabrics.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice bag!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous in every way.  Anything from Patricia is guaranteed to be a treasured creation!  Enjoy that beautiful bag.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful...you will love it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Beautiful!  I love the heart on the zipper.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I love that fabric and the bag's design, VujaDe!

Since some of the newer KB members may not be familiar with Patricia's beautiful work, here's a link to her Etsy store, where she sells custom-made Kindle bags, sleeves, and purses: http://www.pg4003.etsy.com. She goes by user name "PG4003 (Patricia)" here at Kindle Boards.


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

And thanks DreamWeaver for adding her Etsy store link!


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

VujaDe said:


> Patricia has done it again! Previously, I had ordered a gorgeous bag for my mother and I loved it so much I wanted Patricia to make one for me.
> I fell in love with the postcard fabric she used to make someone else a bag so I ordered one from her.
> She is so talented and adds so many fun details. I literally squealed like a teenage girl when I opened the package yesterday.
> I wanted to share some pictures of the bag with my Oberon Red Paisley cover.
> ...


I love this bag! Very nice. I wonder if the Oberon sleeve would fit in here also.... 
How large is the pocket?....I also wonder if the new Kindle Light by Grant Technology, the SimpleLight would fit in the pocket? The light is 6" x .5 x .5"


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I bet Patricia could answer those questions a lot better than me and I'm sure she will when she gets online.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

VujaDe said:


> I bet Patricia could answer those questions a lot better than me and I'm sure she will when she gets online.


I know....I just got excited. 
I sent her a message. 
thanks


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I know how you feel! LOL


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> I love that fabric and the bag's design, VujaDe!
> 
> Since some of the newer KB members may not be familiar with Patricia's beautiful work, here's a link to her Etsy store, where she sells custom-made Kindle bags, sleeves, and purses: http://www.pg4003.etsy.com. She goes by user name "PG4003 (Patricia)" here at Kindle Boards.


Thank you so much for the shout-out, DreamWeaver!

And thanks everybody for the compliments, I'm so glad DeAnna loves her bag. I have plenty of this fabric if anybody else wants one, just let me know!


----------



## magicabooks (Jul 20, 2011)

This is such beautiful work! I love the bags in your store, Patricia!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

magicabooks said:


> This is such beautiful work! I love the bags in your store, Patricia!


Thanks Magica!

I can tell I've been spending WAY too much time on Facebook. I'm here on KB and looking for the "Like" button


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thanks Magica!
> 
> I can tell I've been spending WAY too much time on Facebook. I'm here on KB and looking for the "Like" button


I do that too!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

VujaDe said:


> I do that too!


DeAnna, have you checked out the Readers of Kindle Books page? No ads allowed, just talk about books and Kindles. Check it out, it's my favorite Facebook place now.


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> DeAnna, have you checked out the Readers of Kindle Books page? No ads allowed, just talk about books and Kindles. Check it out, it's my favorite Facebook place now.


I don't know about DeAnna, but I hadn't heard of it, yet. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think you'll like the site.  Just get ready to be overwhelmed with book recommendations, your TBR list is going to grow by leaps and bounds!  I've found some people from here on KB are there too, so that's neat.  I just love it, it's so much fun to talk to people who love reading as much as I do.  People who just understand how much we love our Kindles


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Cute bag! I love that pattern.


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> DeAnna, have you checked out the Readers of Kindle Books page? No ads allowed, just talk about books and Kindles. Check it out, it's my favorite Facebook place now.


No, going to check it out now!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Patricia gave me the link to order the French Postcard material. I will be making E-Pillows to match her beautiful French Postcard Kindle cover. What a stunning set they will make.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a very gorgeous bag!


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Patricia, you're really talented!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks everybody!  I just got a new supply of this fabric today if anybody wants one.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thanks everybody! I just got a new supply of this fabric today if anybody wants one.


I'm looking forward to receiving mine. I am going to make myself a CoylCushion out of the French Postcards fabric and will post it here.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Patricia - Did you get my message? Hope I'm not being too impatient - just excited thinking about a bag in that pretty fabric!


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Received my bag today and really wanted to brag a bit.....this is the best bag I have purchased so far to put my Kindle in.....I have the Oberon Sleeve and it slid into the bag easily...and I have the Simple Light and it fits easily into the zipper pocket.  This bag enables me to have the cover I love and the light I love all in one place.  Not to mention it is beautiful and well made.  And the charms and ribbons on the zipper are such a lovely touch!  Thank you Patricia!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment, Debie, I'm so glad you love it.  I'm always pleased when people love my work


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

VujaDe said:


> Patricia has done it again! Previously, I had ordered a gorgeous bag for my mother and I loved it so much I wanted Patricia to make one for me.
> I fell in love with the postcard fabric she used to make someone else a bag so I ordered one from her.
> She is so talented and adds so many fun details. I literally squealed like a teenage girl when I opened the package yesterday.
> I wanted to share some pictures of the bag with my Oberon Red Paisley cover.
> ...


That is really beautiful!


----------

